# Hello!



## FiveStar (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi Guys
New member here! Just moved to Altona and bought an Aquayak Ranger. I'm looking forward to getting out there and contributing to the forum.
Cheers!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Welcome Five Star to the forum, from one star. Hope you fit in and looking forward to seeing a trip report sometime.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Fivestar

welcome to AKFF


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2014)

G'day and welcome 5 star, you will enjoy being here and hopefully learn heaps as well. Make sure you keep us all posted with what you are doing. Tight lines.


----------

